#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-12-28
<falktx> hey there
<falktx> I pushed the ladish package to ubuntu's revu
<falktx> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ladish
<falktx> can someone review it?
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-12-29
<scott-work> persia: would you mind checking something for me, just as a sanity check?
<scott-work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548058/
<scott-work> this is an attempt to keep the 'gnome-session' as the default xsession instead of unity
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-12-31
<ailo> ScottL: about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Workflows, I suppose this is meant to be a sort of documentation project? How should it be implemented?
<holstein> the idea is to learn how people use the tools
<holstein> maybe fashion some meta-packages
<holstein> like sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-podcasting
<holstein> and get a certain set of tools ready to rock-n-roll
<ailo> I'm thinking there could be a very simple wizard for new users with links to documentation.
<holstein> i keep thinking that too
<holstein> but, its challenging
<holstein> just getting JACK running can be a real drag
<holstein> ailo: remember that guy last nite
<holstein> i had to totally re-learn how ive been setting up my firewire device for the past 3 or 4 releases
<holstein> and he *still* didnt get it running
<holstein> it would have to be a dynamic wizard
<holstein> with lots of sections
<holstein> ailo: im into entertaining that idea though
<holstein> i was thinking about doing some screenshots on my webserver 
<holstein> for what happened last nite
<holstein> how to get the kernel you need
<holstein> etc
<holstein> ailo: were you thinking something fancier than a wiki?
<ailo> Well, the fundamental things should of course work first, if possible, but there will always be problems.
<ailo> A wizard could be anything from a 3 step guide to a program that collects data from your system to adjust your installation.
<holstein> ailo: i would like to see something like that in the installer
<holstein> OR on the desktop after install
<holstein> ailo: have you installed KXstudio?
<ailo> not yet
<holstein> lots of slick prompts
<holstein> kernels and extra packages
<holstein> ailo: when you add the user to groups
<holstein> that has a page
<holstein> with radio buttons
<holstein> or check boxes
<holstein> themed really nice
<holstein> something like that after the install
<ailo> I always felt that adding oneself to groups was a kind of bug. Should happen automatically, I think.
<holstein> you click and get a little set-up wizard
<holstein> ailo: i was thinking about filing a few bugs
<holstein> maybe i'll drop them here
<holstein> and you can glom on
<holstein> if you file a bug for the adduser thing
<holstein> i'll add myself :)
<ailo> You mean to the Ubuntu people? Isn't this specific for US?
<holstein> well, we're on the same repos
<ailo> Or audio distros.
<holstein> i think we get a category on LP right?
<holstein> maybe not
<ailo> I guess if it doesn't hurt them, it could be worth a shot, but considering how RT is maybe about to change, maybe that wont matter soon
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695892 in Ubuntu Studio "no live CD for ubuntustudio" [Undecided,New]
<ScottL> ailo, originally i was concerned because ubuntu studio didn't see cohesive, a lot of the apps just seemed included "just because"
<holstein> not sure how to change that to 'wishlist'
<ScottL> ailo,  they didn't seem to support anything in particular, other than to include a neat app
<ScottL> ailo, so to "justify" an app's inclusion we needed to identify it's need
<ailo> of course :)
<ScottL> ailo, therefore, if a viable workflow could be developed that would demonstrate it's worthiness we keep it :)
<ScottL> ailo, but also, the workflows provide framework for documentation and testing
<ailo> Who is hands on with the US iso? A live CD seems like a better choice for a number of reasons.
<ScottL> holstein, it's marked as "wishlist" now ;)
<ScottL> ailo, supposedly falktx was working on a livedvd for ubuntu studio but i haven't seen it yet, i hope to though
<holstein> ScottL: where is that ?
<holstein> wishlist
<ailo> I would rather see a cd, or both, since burning DVD's can be a challenge. Memory sticks is fine, CD are fine.
<ScottL> holstein, your bug is now marked as wishlist
<ScottL> if ubuntu studio continues i think a community supported stripped-down liveCD would be an awesome "calling card" or hardware test (as holstein suggested)
<ScottL> i mean, people give cd's away but dvd's are still kinda pricey
<ailo> Main reason why I stopped using Ubuntustudio DVD was because none of the recorders at my disposal were able to do it right. Installing would mostly fail, while retrieving some small file.
<ScottL> holstein, on your bug, to the right of assignee, do you see the "importance" heading?  do you see a yellow circle below it?
<ScottL> errr.left...to the left of the assignee
<holstein> how about
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695893 in Ubuntu Studio "JACK wont start with presonus firepod and generic kernel" [Undecided,New]
<ScottL> holstein, do you want me to change that one to wishlist as well?
<holstein> ScottL: not sure
<holstein> i mean
<holstein> its a bug right?
<holstein> you can though
<holstein> nothing can be done about it now
<holstein> ACTUALLY
<holstein> let me try to change it to wishlist
<holstein> i still dont see it ;)
<ailo> A live DVD is mostly nice on a usb, stick. Particularly if you can install programs on the USB like you can on Puredyne. 
<ailo> Meaning, on Puredyne you can install programs, add users
<ailo> But not all systems support booting from USB
<ailo> If burning a DVD fails, you need a CD
<ScottL> how does puredyne keep from trashing the usb stick with so many writes?
<holstein> maybe it just trashes it ;)
<holstein> ScottL: d00d
<holstein> im blind
<holstein> i cant find the right yellow circle
<ScottL> i remember falktx saying something about not writing to the usb until you unmount the stick, everything else is kept in memory until then
<ScottL> but he wasn't necessarily talking about puredyne i think
<ScottL> holstein, it's probably a permission thing in luanchpad, i can see it because i'm in ubuntustudio-dev probably
<ailo> I don't really know anything other than that they use Debian-live and a specific script to create the live usb. 
<ailo> It works great, though.
<holstein> ScottL: OH
<holstein> thats the deal
<ailo> Two partitions, live-image + writeable
<ailo> Anyway, from my point of view, CD format is still the best, since it excludes all sorts of problems.
<holstein> you can always unetbootin the image
<ailo> But only if it's "live-able" right?
<holstein> i know installing doesnt work from the alternates
<holstein> with unetbootin
<holstein> like with ubuntustudio's installer
<holstein> and ubuntuserver
<ailo> I'm still wondering why bios'es aren't adapted to install stuff directly from the internet.
<holstein> i should be able to flash my bios
<holstein> and get that
<holstein> with some tricky embedded linux
<holstein> i guess we could if things were more open
<ailo> Have you guys ever discussed longer release cycles?
<ailo> holstein: how did you get your firewire working yesterday? Was it on 10.04?
<holstein> ailo: its been cool on 10.04
<holstein> i got it working in 10.10
<ailo> If I haven't misunderstood, the guy yesterday was on 10.10
<ailo> ok
<holstein> using that kernel
<holstein> from 11.04
<ailo> But with dependency problems?
<holstein> or abogani's PPA for 11.04
<holstein> ailo: i dont think so
<holstein> there's 3 packages
<holstein> one of them didnt isntall
<holstein> you dont need all three though right?
<holstein> it worked
<ailo> In many ways I consider Ubuntustudio a sort of central point for debian based Linux Audio. Lately there have appeared several new Ubuntu based distros. Why are we not working together? It't the same base after all.
<holstein> i think falk is trying to do that
<holstein> help instead of compete
<holstein> dont know about the others
<holstein> lots of different ideas and focus though
<holstein> really doesnt take much to get a fork going on
<ScottL> ailo, that is a very profound (and heavily considered) aspect of ubuntu studio
<ScottL> i meant, in respect that others are based on ubuntu studio
<ScottL> what would they do if ubuntu studio stopped existing?
<ailo> exactly
<ailo> Certain things are problematic for some people: Desktop, Pulseaudio...
<ailo> But the base issues are still the same
<ScottL> holstein, tomorrow i will send an email to quadrispro about helping with some items for ubuntu studio that need to be done, that's the start of what we talked about earlier
<ScottL> ailo, unless pulse audio is ripped out, then i do not think too much can be done within ubuntu to improve it dramatically
<ScottL> meaning that most substantive improvements will most likely come from upstream of ubuntu
<ScottL> be it debian or lennar
<ScottL> lennart
<ScottL> most likely lennart though (when he's not dorking with systemd)
<ScottL> i just bought "Guerrilla Home Recording: How to Get Great Sound from Any Studio (No Matter How Weird and Cheap Your Gear Is)"
<ailo> Pulseaudio doesn't need to be a consern in my mind for collaboration. Other distros can have it without Pulseaudio, but still share pretty much everything else.
<ScottL> i'm hoping this will improve my knowledge and results with recording
<ScottL> i'm going to bed, goodnight all :)
<ailo> gn
<holstein> ScottL: GN 
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-01-01
<ailo> holstein: I will install US on a couple of machines in the coming days and investigate this rt stuff. Also, start looking on making a testing suite to compare hardware/kernels with audio.
<ailo> I don't have firewire myself, so I would need help in testing that
<holstein> ailo: i have natty and maverick
<holstein> on a laptop
<holstein> let me know if i can confirm something
<holstein> ailo: PM?
<ailo> What's PM? Memo?
<holstein> a /q if you dont mind...
<ailo> Still new to irc and the whole english language too, for that matter :)
<holstein> no worris
<holstein> worries*
<holstein> i didnt want to query you in a personal chat without asking first
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-28
<ScottL> aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh!
<ScottL> micahg, i think you might be right....i probably should have tried to make the xubuntu-default-settings and -artwork packages fit into the existing ubuntu studio packages
<knome> hey ScottL 
<ScottL> hi knome 
<knome> i think there were things i promised to do earlier with the US website, but i can't remember if there was something else than the automatic progressing on the "tabs" on front page. if you could get a mail together of the changes you want, i could look at them (hopefully) this week
<ScottL> knome, i was hoping to address the website right after i got the -default-settings and -artwork straightened out
<knome> sure, no problem
<ScottL> which is sad because now i think i'm still another week away :/
<knome> ah
<knome> no problem from my side really
<ScottL> i didn't focus on the whole problem and now i've wasted over a week
<knome> starting to have some pressure on the xubuntu stuff too
<knome> scheduling a whole day in january to fix and work on things
<ScottL> yeah, i'm thinking about using this friday's holiday to do the same for the -default-settings and -artwork thing
 * ScottL is currently putting up dishes and washing mroe
<ScottL> mroe
<ScottL> heh
<ScottL> more
 * knome is awy from pc from fri to sun
<knome> err, away :P
<ScottL> lol
<knome> (it's 5am+)
<stochastic> hey ScottL, I just got back from holiday vacation.  I noticed you pinged me a few times.  Skimming the backscroll now
<knome> anyway, i'm off
<knome> maybe see you tomorrow
<ScottL> bye knome , go to sleep, friend ;)
<ScottL> stochastic,  i haven't gotten things done like i had hoped and could greatly use your assistance on the seeds
<ScottL> this is regards to updating the meta package for audio, graphics, and video
<ScottL> i have some incidental updates to the desktop seeds that will need to be done, but these should probably be done when i complete the updates for the theming and UI
<stochastic> okay I can try to dedicate some time to this,
<stochastic> do you have the logs from the meeting where seeds were agreed upon?
<stochastic> I can look them up if you don't know where they're at ScottL
<ScottL> stochastic,  i don't have it right now
<ScottL> !meeting
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<ScottL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Meetings
<ScottL> probably the first or second on under 'past meetings'
<stochastic> ScottL, sorry I've missed the last few set meetings, work&travel have gotten in the way
<stochastic> should be able to make Jan 8th no problem
<micahg> ScottL: you still can :)
<astraljava> cyphermox: Sorry for the long hiatus. No, the router manages everything. It came from the ISP.
<ScottL> micahg, i will
<ScottL> my kids are going to my father's house today until the end of the weekend
<ScottL> sadly i _just_ realized that i will have my evening extremely free until friday or saturday
<ScottL> i'm going to do my own personal sprint and try to parse the xubuntu packages into the ubuntu studio ones then
<ScottL> man, i just want to get this done and behind me :/
<ScottL> stochastic, from memory i recall that we would keep the audio seeds the same (albeit we would do some tweaking of the packages contained)
<ScottL> stochastic, we talked about having a video-home and a video-pro seed and both would need tweaking (or new) packages
<ScottL> stochastic, and i'm still waiting (but i got information from one yesterday!) for input from a variety of sources for an improved graphics seed(s) and i can't even guess what we would need at this time
<ScottL> hi astraljava , how are you :)
<ScottL> good morning abogani :)
<ScottL> hi falktx 
<falktx> hey
<falktx> ScottL: what's up?
 * abogani waves all
<abogani> ScottL: good mroning!
<astraljava> ScottL: Hiya, better now. Trying to get back on track. Will talk later, gotta run now for a couple of hours.
<len> ScottL: I know your busy so this is just a quick... I've started some docs you can see more on the mailing list when you have time. There is a main page with not much on it and two smaller pages that can be used as is.
<len> The two smaller pages are about getting the best out of the cheap internal sound chip and about using dual monitors. If I don't hear anything for a week that is OK too.
<len> I am trying to make the file size small enough it can be made into a package to be added to the DVD iso or added to a package we already have.
<len> I will have to learn to make packages.
<scott-work> hi len 
<scott-work> i did see them and read some of it
<scott-work> i planned to email you back to thank you for doing this :)
<scott-work> len: holstein was suggesting using arandar (i think that is the spelling) for multi-head stuff
<len> Yup That is what I documented.
<len> ScottL it is actually ARandR
<scott-work> i have it written down somewhere ;)  i couldn't remember it right now
<scott-work> len: would you be interested in helping to document testing ISO's ?
<len> I can try, what would you like me to do?
<scott-work> whatever you would like to do :)
<scott-work> i kid,  but i'm also serious
<scott-work> we dont' really have anything properly documented at this point so we are kinda starting from scratch
<scott-work> we probably need to have a discussion about what it means to test and what the goals are actually
<scott-work> i'm not the final arbiter of these decisions, i think astraljava and probably stochastic have input as well
<len> Well the testing page is pretty generic. And I won't know what to change till you finish the changes you are doing right now.
<len> I have to know what the install will look like first.
<len> I am guessing that any shipped docs should end up in /usr/share/ubuntustudio-doc
<len> or something like that?
<scott-work> len: xubuntu ships some docs and we will probably done similar, but they use yelp or something similar
<scott-work> so maybe we should do like you suggest first before getting there
<scott-work> len: but it would be extremely helpful even if you just document the way you test ISO's 
<holstein> len: you're doing great work!
<len> Ok, I will do that. and put up a web page. I will also drop it in the google docs directory.
<len> Thank you holstein, I have been looking at packaging for them. The documentation for that assumes taking a source package and making a binary. I don't need all that, Just the files I have into a directory. Is there a minimum setup to do that?
<holstein> len: i wish i could be more helpful...
<len> I know meta packages can be made by hand pretty much, I may try that.
<len> scott-work: looked at yelp. Not sure I want to go there.  Someone using US to record a jam or concert where there is no net connect may find docs in the system useful.
<scott-work> len: as for what studio should look like, i hope to get the theming pushed before end of year, it will still need some tweaking but the bulk should be there
<scott-work> len: xubuntu uses some type of documenation for help, thought it was yelp but it may not be, but that is a bridge that can be crossed later on
<len> OK, I was thinking more about a live DVD. That would change everything. I can probably do an alt test proc assuming there will be meta packges like now.
<len> My total doc setup right now is 28K. I don't expect it to grow that much as I have pretty much written what I know. I will be doing more external links for other stuff. Will try to sumarize it in place though.
<len> exit
<len> oops wrong window... sorry.
<scott-work> len: good point about the live dvd, i keep forgetting that this will change testing :/
<scott-work> yeah, we should just wait to work on the testing
<len> OK. I have started anyway... up to the part about downloading and putting it on a memstick or DVD will be the same one way or the other.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-29
<rlameiro> scott-work, hi there
<scott-work> hi rlameiro  :)   how are you?
<rlameiro> scott-work, did rlafuente send you some e-mail?
<scott-work> rlameiro: i don't think i have gotten it yet if he did
<rlameiro> scott-work, i am fine, I spent 3 days trying to setup a working system and well, I ended up with US 10.04 with kxstudio ppa...
<rlameiro> scott-work, weird
<rlameiro> scott-work, did you received my g+ message?
<scott-work> i just checked my gmail searching for "lafluente" and only got your g+ notification
<scott-work> oh, yes, i got your message :)
<astraljava> rlafuente, not lafluente
<rlameiro> well I spoke to him on the phone, he seemed very excited, but maybe he forgot
<astraljava> Spotting an extra 'l' there, is what I'm saying.
<rlameiro> I will try to ring him again
<scott-work> i was dropping the "r" in case of him using his entire first name but i will try that as well
<astraljava> scott-work: ^^
<scott-work> oh!  thank's astraljava  :P
<scott-work> oh, still nothing :(
 * astraljava is a sucker for details, which sadly often means delays in getting things done
<rlameiro> scott-work, I tested 3 dailys, they are all breaking on the tasksel, are you aware of that?
<astraljava> I don't think we're paying much attention to them, as we're wanting to move over to a live-cd for Precise.
<scott-work> rlameiro: there was a problem with the -meta that should be resolved due to something we aren't in control of
<rlameiro> ok.
<astraljava> But we really have to have a status update soon on that, cause we're already quite far into the devel cycle.
<rlameiro> astraljava, does the livecd installer supports package selection?
<astraljava> rlameiro: It's supposed to have the workflow selection.
<astraljava> ...which in turn specifies the package selection.
<rlameiro> well, that is US intention, but does ubiquity have that functionality?
<astraljava> I don't know. That's what I assume we're waiting to see. I will check the blueprint tonight.
<rlameiro> ok, I was seeing a problem, becouse at this time on the cycle, i dont know if theywill let do big changes to ubiquity
<rlameiro> maybe a mini-fork
<astraljava> Nah, I don't think we want to deviate from the vanilla stuff. But let's see.
<rlameiro> I assume the installer knows what packages to install from a file, maybe a XML descriptor of packages
<rlameiro> if so, itonly needed to add a new step to ubiquity with a list of workflows and add the meta packages to the xml list /file/whatever
<scott-work> damn, rlameiro left already
<scott-work> astraljava: edubuntu uses a ubiquity patch that allows selecting packages during installation, we will be using it
<astraljava> I noticed that while browsing the blueprint.
<astraljava> I'm gonna work on those TODO tasks.
<astraljava> We need to get that thing moving.
<scott-work> astraljava: stochastic and shnatsel also commented on working on it
<scott-work> this isn't to persuade you to NOT work on it, by all means, please i would like you to work on it ;)
<astraljava> scott-work: Oh okay. Wonder if the blueprint is updated.
<scott-work> but you might ping stochastic and see what he's up to
<scott-work> astraljava: probably not is my guess
<astraljava> stochastic: Talk to me about your live-dvd progress, please.
<astraljava> cyphermox: What info would you like re: NM not re-connecting after a router reset?
<scott-work> i have some input for which seeds and which packages in the seeds currently when you are ready for the information
<scott-work> astraljava: ^^^
<scott-work> this would be mostly the same thing i told stochastic earlier
<astraljava> scott-work: As soon as we get the bzr branch up, you can tweak those yourself, too.
<scott-work> astraljava: the bzr branch is already there for the seeds, but not the ubiquity bit
<scott-work> but i figured we would need to tweak the seeds first before dorking with ubiquity, no?
 * scott-work hadn't really thought through all of the live-dvd stuff
<scott-work> well, to be honest i didn't apparently think ALL the way through the theme-ui update either
<astraljava> scott-work: Ok, I'll look into it on LP then.
<scott-work> i "lost" about a week's worth of work because of it
<scott-work> BUT, i'm secretly working on the theme-ui stuff at work ;)
<scott-work> shhhh, don't tell anyone
<astraljava> I'm on the phone with your supervisor.
<astraljava> Wanna say hi?
<scott-work> hehe, i AM the supervisor ;)
<astraljava> Well, you have _a_ boss, too, right?
<scott-work> well, yeah, i guess you can call him that
<scott-work> techincally accurate i suppose
<scott-work> but in actuality i'm probably more in charge
<scott-work> but he's not here anyways because of the holidays :P
<scott-work> and actually i didn't do a lot today on the theme-ui settings...BUT i did map stuff out during lunch
<scott-work> it really has been busy but i really, really wanted to get my head around this
<astraljava> Yeah okay. You were trying to look badass, failing miserably.
<scott-work> i was trying to just use the xubuntu settings and replace 'xubuntu' with 'xubuntustudio' and icons and such
<scott-work> but it isn't going to work because of package names and also LTS -> LTS upgrades :(
<scott-work> so now i really have to understand which parts are used for what and then parse it all out into our current packages
<astraljava> Yeah ok.
<scott-work> i understand the bulk of it already, but there were parts that were confusing and the whole code is huge with twenty directories with many of them 6 deep
<scott-work> and that's just for the -artwork package, nevermind the -default-settings one :P
<scott-work> but i got it mapped today and i'll highlight parts as i identify where they should go and start making changes to our packages either tonight or tomorrow
<scott-work> I JUST WANT TO GET THIS DONE!!!!  A RRRRRGGGG G HHHHH!!!!1
<scott-work> sorry
<astraljava> I hear ya. :)
<scott-work> it's been a weight on my shoulders for over two weeks...seriously, because i didn't really understand what everything did/does
<scott-work> i understand better now (i think), but certainly not all of it
<scott-work> and i believe the studio packages are quite old and some parts might not be necessary or work anymore
<scott-work> and the xubuntu stuff is more current and follows the freedesktop guidelines better
<astraljava> True, we should make an inventory.
<scott-work> astraljava: i'm hoping to document what i did later on for record and also because it will make updating from xubuntu's work a LOT easier 
<scott-work> e.g. updating the lightdm theme or xscreensaver or whatever
<astraljava> Yeah, sounds good.
<stochastic> astraljava, you around to talk live-dvd?
<astraljava> I am.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-30
<stochastic> arg. astraljava I changed windows and then left the room soon after my failed ping, sorry
<stochastic> astraljava, just to update the ubiquity patch, I've yet to dig in seriously to the issue, but I have taken a look at the code and understand the changes required
<stochastic> this coming month I'll have a good chunk of free time available to tackle stuff like this
<astraljava> stochastic: Ok. I'll see whether I have time to progress on the stuff, and let me know when you're starting the work, and we can sync whatever there is to sync outside of what's on LP.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-31
<falktx> hey
<falktx> happy new year to all!
<falktx> cya later
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-24
<len-dt> LumpOfCoal, changing latency to about 11.5 ms seems to deal with xruns at fade out.
<LumpOfCoal> i don't ever get xruns at fade out
<LumpOfCoal> and my latency is usually much higer than that
<LumpOfCoal> usually in the 30s
<len-dt> That would be why.
<len-dt> At low latency the mp3/ogg decode has to be faster too.
<LumpOfCoal> i run both kernels depending on the os
<LumpOfCoal> and i think my workflow may be a factor in that one as well
<LumpOfCoal> in general, all the stuff i stream is already encoded at 128 cbr mp3
<LumpOfCoal> vary rarely do i toss in anything outside of that 
<LumpOfCoal> i keep the wav, ogg etc in a seprate folder
<LumpOfCoal> hang on a second
<LumpOfCoal> i am going to try streaming some stuff not at 128 and see what happens
<LumpOfCoal> and the latency is set at about 46 on jack atm
<len-dt> Actually, idjc decodes all of it to audio and then recodes after mixing.
<LumpOfCoal> "xruns since last start up" == 0
<LumpOfCoal> i have a vbr in next
<LumpOfCoal> and i am aware it decodes and recodes
<LumpOfCoal> i just do em all the same cause i thought that would save me a cylce or two
<LumpOfCoal> adn, by fade do you mean the fader or crossfading
<LumpOfCoal> i still have a problem here though
<LumpOfCoal> it is not detecting my line in
<LumpOfCoal> no meter movement at all
<len-dt> How are you doing "line in"?
<LumpOfCoal> alsamixer
<LumpOfCoal> then in connections capture to ch_in_1 and 2
<LumpOfCoal> it shows on meter bridge
<len-dt> So you then connect it to idjc how?
<LumpOfCoal> from readable clients system capture to writeable idjc-mx_defaulr ch_in_1 and 2
<LumpOfCoal> i have had the meter drop out before though
<LumpOfCoal> and it does not always mean that it is not going over the stream
<LumpOfCoal> it is the same way i have had it connected for years
<LumpOfCoal> clueless here atm
<LumpOfCoal> here comes the skipping again
<len-dt> Not sure... not tracking so well right now... gotta work tomorrow... an hour early and maybe two late...
<LumpOfCoal> no xruns
<LumpOfCoal> no errors but the stream is skipping like hell
<len-dt> Hmm.
<LumpOfCoal> wait i have a thought
<LumpOfCoal> nope
<LumpOfCoal> the track was hot
<LumpOfCoal> i thought gain control might have helped
<LumpOfCoal> not the case
<LumpOfCoal> i too am beat and not tracking well
<LumpOfCoal> lets just pick this ball back up after the holiday
<LumpOfCoal> i appreciate all your help
<len-dt> Ya... no problem.
<LumpOfCoal> could have been a bad track as well
<LumpOfCoal> stopped as soon as the track ended
<LumpOfCoal> but i have played that track before
<LumpOfCoal> come to think of it, the track we were playing the other night when the issue started
<LumpOfCoal> is now playing just fine
<LumpOfCoal> and i am not monitoring the stream locally
<LumpOfCoal> i am listening in on another machine just like an end user would
<LumpOfCoal> i will pick your brain later mate
<LumpOfCoal> have a great christmas
<len-dt> You as well. now that the world has ended...
<LumpOfCoal> lol
<LumpOfCoal> i am off for a shower, might bbl
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> Happy Holidays everybody !!
<zequence> ttoine: Good Yule! I'm in Lausanne. 19C today :)
<ttoine> in Switzerland !
<ttoine> zequence, what do you mean by Yule ?
<zequence> ttoine Yule is a germanic holiday which predates christianity. In Scandinavia, and Finland, the word is still used for this holiday
<zequence> Yule is the English version of the word. Jul in Swedish. Joulu in Finnish
<zequence> My sister lives in Lausanne. We're spending the holiday here this year
<zequence> For holiday fun, I've installed Debian on a ibook3, powerpc. Am currently building an rt kernel for it (based on the debian rt sources)
<zequence> Apparently wheezy/gnome3 is faster than OSX
<ttoine> zequence, have fun, you geek ;-)
<zequence> hehe
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-25
<zequence> someone on the user channel claims installing -desktop does not install everything needed (login, theme)
<Lump|AFK> i noticed that too zequence 
<Lump|AFK> for what it is worth, i think the choices at login as in the latest stable are one of the nicest things about this distro
 * Lump|AFK has become partial to XFCE for a desktop himself
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-26
<len-dt> zequence, I think that more than installing a new theme there needs to be some way of setting it as default.
<Lumpy> merry christmas len and room
<len-dt> Lumpy, Happy Christmas to you too... for whats left of it. In lots of places it is already the 26th
<Lumpy> true
<Lumpy> how was yours?
<len-dt> It has been good. much better than I thought. I have been so wiped out from work I have not had the energy to prepare.
<len-dt> but it turned out great anyway.
<Lumpy> good to hear
<len-dt> I deliver mail for a living so this has been the busiest two weeks for me.
<len-dt> We have had some people retire/transfer out, so we have been short of people and had forced over time.
<Lumpy> ic
<len-dt> my knees and ankles have not been taking it well
<Lumpy> how many miles a day do you end up walking?
<len-dt> 12 to 15
<Lumpy> that will keep you alive a long time mate
 * Lumpy tries to get in at least 3 a day
<len-dt> We go quick as we don't get paid by the hour
<len-dt> So when I finish I can go home
<Lumpy> meanwhile i do it as a break from the at-home grind
<zequence> frei0r? Anyone use it?
<len-1304> It seems to be included in my 13.04 by default.
<len-1304> zequence, ^
<len-1304> Also, recordmydesktop that used to be included in 12.04 is missing.
<len-1304> it is quite small so I think I will just add it back.
<zequence> len-1304: Ah, good
<len-1304> It is a desktop video recorder
<len-1304> I will also add the gui for it (also quite small) so people can see it.
<len-1304> zequence, we should be looking at things that are included in ubuntu by default, that we want to include and add them as depends so if ubuntu stops including them (due to size?) we will still have them.
<zequence> len-1304: I don't think we have "Ubuntu" stuff, other than ubuntu-minimal, do we?
<len-1304> Ya, but it must have been where recordmydesktop came from in 12.04
<zequence> ubuntu-minimal is just the basic gnu tools, when you install without a desktop
<len-1304> Unless it was a dep for another app we have/had
<len-1304> Tis the day for spam :P
<zequence> Our sources aren't affected by either Ubuntu or Xubuntu directly, I hope
<zequence> I have no idea about the XFCE setup
<zequence> So, maybe something to do with that?
<len-1304> I'm trying to remember what we use on our live iso as a base. I thought there was a desktop-minimal or something like that.
<zequence> I think we should add kdenlive to seeds
<len-1304> Lots of libs. But if it does things well... sure.
<len-1304> I think Scott was thinking of adding it.
<zequence> It seems to be the best choice for video editing anyway
<len-1304> There have beena number of people who have requested it for sure... or maybe the same person more than once :)
<len-1304> Do you want me to add it when I add recordmydesktop?
<len-1304> zequence, ^^
<zequence> len-1304: Sure :)
<len-1304> Added to my list.
<len-1304> zequence, I am thinking that our wording about upgrading from gnome based studio to xfce based Studio should be worded stronger... Something about bug reports will not be pursued.
<zequence> len-1304: I can't tell what the problems are there, and if our setup is lacking something
<len-1304> Whats google+ ? Why does Scott want me to join?
 * len-1304 wonders what is wrong with email?
<zequence> It's googles social service
<len-1304> I already don't want facebook... maybe I will ingore this one too.
<len-1304> I get too much spam already just from what I already do.
<zequence> len-1304: We do have a Ubuntu Studio "page", and a Ubuntu Studio "community" there. The "page" will be used for posting news, while  the "community" part is much like a mail list, where anyone can post and ask questions
<zequence> Not much activity yet. There was one looking for a video editor, and found kdenlive to be good :)
<zequence> I use g+ as a news channel
<zequence> There are pages for most nix* stuff there
<zequence> Not very fast on older machines though
<len-1304> I spend too much time already, but I should join the ubuntustudio mailing list.
<len-1304> Anyway, breakfast time here...
<zequence> I've spent a couple of days studying kernel maintenance
<zequence> Reading through the debian/rules file right now
<zequence> Once you start trying to understand one piece of the puzzle, it often seems you have to go through the entire puzzle
<zequence> Not a bad thing in the end, just takes time..
<zequence> Wonder when it might become time to consider arm arch
<zequence> I'm buying a Raspberry shortly. Fun to see what you can do with it
<micahg> len-1304: sorry for the delay, uploading the icon theme now
<micahg> len-1304: do you realize that kdenlive will pull in a bunch of KDE stuff and balloon your ISO?
<Len-nb> micahg, yes, there have been anumber of people asking for it including Scott and zequence 
<Len-nb> micahg, are you doing -settings right now?
<micahg> Len-nb: ok, you have the space on the DVD, just wanted to make sure you're aware, yeah, was about to look at settings, I made a few lintian fixes to icon-theme before uploading
<Len-nb> I have a small change to do on setting to go with recordmy desktop Can I do that?
<micahg> sure
<Len-nb> micahg, done
<Len-nb> -settings is ready to go.
<micahg> Len-nb: ok, -icon-theme still needs a copyright file fix, should I file a bug?
<Len-nb> OK, what is the problem?
<micahg> unversioned GPL listed
<micahg> doesn't have to be now, can be later
<Len-nb> Ok, I thought we were all CC
<micahg> packaging was licensed under the GPL
<Len-nb> Ya , it may take some research
<micahg> ok, no rush
<Len-nb> I do need to know if it has been released as is though.
<micahg> yeah, i thought i pushed everything up
<Len-nb> Good. Ya it looked ok to me.
<Len-nb> Just wanted to make sure I should be testing it tomorrow on the iso
<micahg> well, it'll probably be thursday's ISO before everything is on
<micahg> should I upload the -meta as well
 * micahg will be back on later
<len-1304> Not a problem, I am not in a hurry. I assume the seeds will end up on the ISO even before the meta is up loaded.
 * len-1304 is rebooting
<Len-nb> gave up on unity on my wife's computer... lets try xubuntu 12.10
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-27
<Len-nb> holstein, best of the season to you.
<holstein> Len-nb: same to you! cheers
<len-dt> Good morning scott-work, kdenlive and recordmydesktop have been added.
<len-dt> they should show up later today.
<scott-work> len-dt: kdenlive is going to bring in a lot of dependencies, just FYI
<scott-work> are we taking openshot out then?
<len-dt> We also have a new icon theme, but it is not yet selected as default.
<len-dt> I don't know. I was just made aware that people wanted to try kdenlive. we'll see what it looks like and go from there.
<scott-work> i completely agree that kdenlive is more functional (and seem more "professional" than openshot
<scott-work> i like keeping kdenlive in the seeds and removing openshot
<scott-work> we just need to be aware that we will see an appreciable bump in ISO size most likely
<scott-work> but weirdly this bridges between blender (as a video editor) and openshot (which is considered by me as a home movie maker)
<zequence> scott-work: I'd like to keep openshot too, as it's what non video pros would use
<zequence> Such as a audio enthusiast, when making a band video
<zequence> With the current menu, I personally don't feel we need to keep the selection overly minimal
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-28
<Len-nb> zequence, kdenlive pushed iso size up 0.1G, no complaints from me.
<Len-nb> Now that we have crossed the kde libs bridge... there may be other kde apps that make sense.  ;)
<Len-nb> It seems to me there was a photography app we did not include for the same reason.
<Len-nb> digikam maybe?
<falktx> digikam is very nice
<falktx> k3b maybe?
<Len-nb> :) I wondered how log it would take .
<Len-nb> I never did check if bassero got fixed.
<Len-nb> *brasero
<Len-nb> I have heard good things about K3B though.
<Len-nb> Still would like something like gdcmaster.
 * holstein is about to paste some info here
<holstein> 21:59 < las> Thu Dec 27 20:15:43 2012: Starting jack server... Thu Dec 27 20:15:43 2012: JACK server starting in realtime mode  with priority 1 Thu Dec 27 20:15:43 2012: control device hw:0 Thu Dec 27 20:15:43 2012: control device hw:0 Thu  Dec 27 20:15:43 2012: ERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio0 error : Cannot allocate memory Thu Dec 27 
<holstein>  20:15:43 201: ERROR: Audio device hw:0 cannot be 1acquired... Thu Dec 27 20
<holstein> appologies for the formatting.. i just want us to look it over
<holstein> 21:57 < las> holstein: it apears from several reports here and on #jack recently that ub 12.04 has been packaged so that if  you only install pulse + jack, device negotiation does not work
<holstein> 22:00 < las> holstein: then you install pulseaudio-jack-sink or whatever it is called and the "Failed to acquire device name"  starts working
<holstein> ScottL__ Len-nb zequence  ...any ideas?
<holstein> las says its a packaging issue on our end
<holstein> if this is the case, we could just ask JACK to pull in the *-sink package as a dep
<ScottL__> holstein, i don't have a clue to be honest
<ScottL__> are they installing jack & pulse in vanilla ubuntu 12.04, holstein ?
<falktx> why not just put the pa*-jack stuff in the metas? 
<len-1304> I had ubiquity use our logo for ubuntustudio partitions today.
<len-1304> Just waiting for the -settings to get uploaded.
<zequence> holstein: That's more of a packaging issue on Debian end
<zequence> and I'm not sure if that's a problame with jackd or pulseaudio
<zequence> Len-nb: training.linuxfoundation.org/free-linux-training/linux-tutorials-and-videos/diagnose-power-consumption-with-powertop
<zequence> OSX apps on Linux http://darling.dolezel.info/en/Darling
<scott-work> holstein: did we ever find out if people experiencing the pulse-jack issue were starting with vanilla ubuntu? also do we know what card is being used?
<scott-work> in my half-awake/half-asleep state before the alarm i thought about the audio group as well
<scott-work> i'm not sure what data laz is using to determine this may be a packaging bug
<len-1304> zequence, scott-work I think what is happening when installing jackd over a generic kernel is that it does not even ask if it will run realtime because it can't.
<len-1304> So the lowlatency kernel needs to be installed _and_ booted before jackd is installed
<len-1304> or we need a script that fixes things or informs the user what they need to do.
<len-1304> It could be called packaging, except that jackd can run in a non-rt environment.
<len-1304> For example just to allow the use of a FW audio IF.
<len-1304> The thing is, there is no such thing as having jackd just work out of the box in all conceivable applications.
<len-1304> The instructions for putting US audio over vanilla should be:
<len-1304> install lowlatency kernel
<len-1304> remove generic kernel
<len-1304> then install metas
<len-1304> oopps... reboot then install metas.
<scott-work> hmmmm. i have installed jack over a vanilla install before, added myself to the audio group, and had jack start with -rt privileges
<scott-work> otherwise jack throw error messages and fail to start
<scott-work> i wonder if something has changed
<len-1304> scott-work, it seems if jackd can't lock memory for buffering when in RT mode it fails.
<len-1304> Rather than trying with non-lockable memory and starting in non-rt it just fails.
<len-1304> but it doesn't stop at the memory alloc, it keeps going and because there is no memory set aside for the device, the device is "not there"
<len-1304> With jackd, the first error message has to be dealt with first, but most users look at the last error message. (which they understand)
<zequence> len-1304: scott-work There are different issues being discussed here, but what las was talking about was..
<zequence> when starting jackd, pulseaudio should release the audio device
<zequence> with or without pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> as for realtime privilege, that is another issue all together
<zequence> I don't know what code was responsible in letting jackd grab the card from PA in the past, but it seems this may have changed recently
<zequence> There is also the bug with jackdbus not closing properly to take into account
<zequence> and to clarify, I'm not talking about the pulseaudio-module-jack module
<zequence> or, it is not a factor in this problem
<zequence> It should only need to be installed if one wants to have PA auto connect to jack
<zequence> len-1304: jackd realtime operation is not depending on the kernel
<zequence> you can achieve realtime with any kekrnel
<zequence> kernel*
<zequence> It's just that you get better performance at lower latencies with -lowlatency
<zequence> installing jackd is the same on any kernel
<scott-work> zequence: "letting jackd grab the card from PA" - i believe starting at 8.04, qjackctl including a wrapper script that would run 'pasuspender' that would suspend pulse audio
<scott-work> i forget when, but i think it was when jackd starting using dbus that this practice stopped, david h. made that change i believe
<scott-work> zequence: also, your description of -rt behaviour aligns with my experience as well with regards to kernels, the -pa module
<zequence> the use of the wrapperpper did stop at some point
<zequence> But, I don't think it was related to dbus
<zequence> and definately not pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> starting jackd (not jackdbus) and without pulseaudio-module-jack lets jackd grab the audio device from pulseaudio on 12.04
<scott-work> ach. webchat dropped me and i missed conversation. i'll check logs.
<zequence> scott-work: you didn't miss anything
<scott-work> oh. good :)
<zequence> the only time when it fails is when PA is using the device for something
<scott-work> zequence: oh. i just thought of something. qjackctl uses dbus by default (i believe). if paul (and others) are starting jackd wihtout qjackctl then we may have a problem
<zequence> scott-work: It's not related to qjackctl
<zequence> jackd, without dbus grabs the card on 12.04. no problem. unless PA is busy streaming audio to the device
<scott-work> does that address paul's question or error? i don't remember the exact error actually
<zequence> I don't think las actually knows how jackd is configured on Debian/Ubuntu
<zequence> scott-work: las arguments about Debian packaging problems holds little weight without a further explanation of the problem. Right now, it could be someone just misunderstood something, and there's no bug at all
<zequence> what holstein pasted about the error does not tell much
<zequence> Let me check jackd behaviour on 12.10 and 13.04 when I come home
<zequence> I'm still in Switzerland
<zequence> I remember someone saying something about the device grabbing being coded either into jackd or PA
<zequence> on 12.04, it works as expected
<scott-work> my thought was that if debian/ubuntu expected users to default to qjackctl to start/use jack and therefore use dbus, then perhaps pulse was configured to only play nice with dbus. therefore, if paul or others start jack from command line or ardour without dbus then pulse may not let the device go
<scott-work> of course, i am neither an expert or played much with pulse/jack in recent version as i had in the past
<zequence> scott-work: As I said, jackd starts just fine from the command line
<zequence> And I don't think las uses Ubuntu. That's the impression I get
<zequence> I still need to check 12.10 and 13.04. There's a newere pulseaudio to consider also
<zequence> seems that jackd1 does not start for me either way, and it objects about bad settings, but by looking in the wrong place
<zequence> the jackd1 problem is unrelated to PA alltogether though
<zequence> falktx: Do you know how jackd negotiates with pulseaudio to have it release the audio device
<falktx> I know it uses dbus
<falktx> so it only works with jack2 and with dbus version
<zequence> falktx: but it's not just when starting jackdbus. also when starting jackd (jackd2)
<falktx> no
<falktx> starting jackd the usual way, ie:
<falktx> jackd -d alsa ...
<falktx> will not work
<falktx> if it does, it's pure luck
<zequence> falktx: It works everytime, unless PA is streaming audio
<falktx> afaik it's not how it was supposed to work
<falktx> this are different things then
<falktx> the jackdbus reservation trick works even when pulseaudio apps are running
<zequence> I'm not talking about the PA sink and source. Just having PA release the audio device
<falktx> in which case pulseaudio lets jackdbus start with its device and then pulseaudio auto-activates its jack PA sink/source
<falktx> oh, ok
<zequence> maybe PA is not actually grabbing it, when idle. I'll look into it some day. Now I'm eating pancakes
<falktx_> damn my internet
<zequence> In jackd2 source, there's some Poettering code, for letting PA and jackd negotiate for an audio device
<zequence> http://git.0pointer.de/?p=reserve.git;a=blob;f=reserve.txt
<zequence> in the jackd2 source, it's in dbus/reserve.c, dbus/reserve.h
<zequence> Whatever audio server that has the highest priority (not sure yet how and where prio is set for this particular parameter), will get control of the audio devicce
<zequence> It's done through dBus, but this is not to be mixed up with pulseaudio-module-jack, which is something entirely different
<astraljava> Damn. I've been away for the True Programming for too long. Your analytical bisecting of the audio stack makes me wet myself. I need to get back in the game, NOW!
<zequence> :(. I wish one had more lives to spend on learning this stuff..
<astraljava> Indeed. I have had the passion to really get into the linux audio for so long, but I've had too many obstacles (mostly in my mind). And yet again I'm fighting professional issues, that take away from the technical pool, not allowing to concentrate on Stuff That Matter™.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-29
<holstein> zequence: las says its a packaging issue on our end
<holstein> says its not debian.. just ubuntu
<holstein> zequence: if i get a chance to confirm that its happening for ubuntu, i could try debian
<zequence> holstein: jackd is imported directly from Debian. I think las just needs to get his facts straight on this one
<falktx__> qjackctl is the culprit
<zequence> of what?
<falktx__> on ubuntu the command to start it is "pasuspend qjackctl"
<falktx__> that might be something useful to know
<zequence> falktx__: its': pasuspender -- qjackctl
<zequence> but it's not used
<zequence> it's in the starter script for qjackctl, but without analyzing it further (edited in 2011), it doesn't do anything else than start qjackctl
<zequence> PA is not suspended
<zequence> it might be, it's supposed to suspend PA when qjakctl launches a jack based command, but it doesn't
<falktx__> I don't know about it either
 * falktx__ doesn't use qjackctl
<zequence> anyway, it's the same on Debian
<zequence> So, it's not Ubuntu specific
<zequence> And it's not the source of the problem described initially
<Len-nb> zequence, when we got the latest PA it started happening. PA does release the port, but jackdbus does not pick it up. It is as if jackdbus tries to pick it up too soon. Or pa releases it but doesn't properly tell jackdbus it has.
<Len-nb> It works fine if PA has not yet emitted any sound. The problem is the same using qjackctl or jack_control
<zequence> Len-nb: PA doesn't release the card if it's streaming audio. This is true on all releases, at least post 12.04
<Len-nb> The stream stops.
<Len-nb> PA shows no port las t I looked.
<zequence> Len-nb: Is this when having pulseaudio-module-jack enabled?
<zequence> Cause, if yes, then it's a different problem
<Len-nb> trying to start Jack a second time restarts the stream
<Len-nb> I'll have to play again some more.
<zequence> Len-nb: Is this when having pulseaudio-module-jack enabled?
<zequence> To check, see if it's installed. Whenever you start jackdbus, it's what you use
<len-1304> I thought it was by default.
<zequence> It is
<zequence> And then it's a different problem
<zequence> pulseaudio-module-jack is installed on US by default. If, like the person who had the initial problem, you install qjackctl on Vanilla Ubuntu, you won't get the module
<zequence> It's a dependency only of a coupld of US metas
<zequence> holstein: So, again. Debian and Ubuntu packages are the same. The fault is *not* in the packaging. Only in the confusion created by everyone participating in this comversation
<len-1304> Ja
<len-1304> The major change is a new PA from 12.04
<len-1304> 12.04 worked with or with out pulseaudio-module-jack loaded
<len-1304> The new version of PA was released shortly into 12.10
<zequence> Len-nb: What is working, and not working?
<len-1304> in 13.04? Jack works if it is started before PA is used.
<len-1304> if PA is streaming and jack is started, PA stops streaming but jack fails to start
<len-1304> On jack exit PA starts streaming again
<len-1304> once PA has stopped streaming jack can start
<len-1304> Yuck! to make me wrong, I started jack while PA was streaming, Jack started, PA auto switched the stream to jack bridge and continued to play.
<len-1304> If PA has been streaming but is no longer, then jack can't start.
<zequence> Len-nb: Well, you're talking about pulseaudio-module-jack woes anyway
<len-1304> Unloaded pulseaudio-module-jack, Problem seems to get worse.
<len-1304> jack_control exit then jack_control start seems to always work.
<zequence> Len-nb: It's not the same problem
<len-1304> jack_control exit then start then stop then start again fails.
<len-1304> In other words, jack can only be started once after jackdbus is running.
<len-1304> No PA streaming involved.
<len-1304> However, suspending PA solves the problem.
<zequence> I'm getting on a plane soon. See you guys tomorrow
<len-1304> Bye now.
<holstein> zequence: im just repeating what i was told.. and havent had a chance to test
<holstein> zequence: when las and *everyone* else in #ardour says "its ubuntu's fault" i like to address that
<holstein> zequence: AFAIK, there are packagers and things get repackaged
<holstein> las is saying in that process JACK is causing this issue.. and i have not tested to see if i can replicate yet
<holstein> he and others also *always* blame any ardour issues on ubuntu repackaging
<holstein> for years in the #ardour channel, you get las's version because the ubuntu version is broken, otherwise he doesnt support it
<ttoine> hello !!!
<len-1304> holstein, zequence is there a way we can test with the PA version we shipped with 12.04?
<len-1304> That is use it with the jack in 12.10/13.04
<zequence> Len-nb: I'm going to SRU jackd to 12.10 and 12.04. Until then, it's possible to build it on PPA for those
<zequence> holstein: if las can't help someone on jack with their issue, I don't mind him redirecting those people to #ubuntustudio
<holstein> zequence: las wont
<zequence> I'll have a chat with him some day. The issues that the guy was having had in not way anything to do with Ubuntu
<zequence> I'd like to know a bit more about the packaging, and the code first
<zequence> not sure how much las knows about jackd2, dbus and pulseaudio
<holstein> zequence: las and *everyone* else in ardour just blames US
<holstein> the vibe is, ubuntustudio is not appropriate
<zequence> holstein: I guess we have to put a stop to it then
<holstein> zequence: im working on it
<zequence> In any way, their claims do not lod water
<zequence> hold*
<zequence> I'm guessing what is lacking is just better code
<zequence> in jackd, and maybe pulseaudio
<zequence> can't see anything about packaging that would make any difference so far
<holstein> i dont know enough to comment about that
<holstein> i just know, thats wht FUD
<holstein> is it warranted? i think we can look at our history and see that it is
<len-1304> zequence, is there any way we can try the old version of PA on 12.10 or 13.04?
<len-1304> The only problems I am having in 13.04 are tied to PA. Both with and without bridging.
<len-1304> jack just works is PA is suspended.
<zequence> I've actually done very little testing with PA being suspended
<len-1304> I did some last night.
<zequence> len-1304: It is possible to customize the package selection, but it might get tricky with dependencies
<len-1304> The trouble seemed to start when the newest version of PA was introduced.
<zequence> len-1304: I haven't done much of that on Ubuntu, but you should be able to upgrade some packages to a newer release using apt. Don't know about the other way around
<len-1304> I just want to test. I am not suggesting we try to package a wrong version.
<len-1304> If there is a problem with PA at least we can file a regression
<len-1304> My thought though, is that PA takes a little longer at releasing the port than it used to. And that jackd grabs the port before PA has finished releasing it.
<len-1304> A delay in jackd might just fix the problem
<len-1304> every once in a while jackd seems to start just fine when PA is streaming.
<zequence> I think probably the guy to talk to about this is David H. I'd like to wait until the week after new year before doing that. I'll do the SRU's then too
<len-1304> Could be. 
<zequence> Would be good for us to understand it well enough so we understand the code. 
<zequence> So, we at least know how it is supposed to work, what works, and what doesn't
<len-1304> zequence, the other way to test would be to install 12.04, test, install the newer PA package and test again.
<zequence> At this point, we are just poking the dead animal to see if it's still alive
<len-1304> Just sick.
<zequence> len-1304: You could try #pulseaudio to see if anyone knows anything about that portion of the code/functionality
<zequence> I've begun studying c and the gnu c compiler. I recommend this book if anyone wants to learn more about building software on GNU http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/
<zequence> I found it really good, especially if you already know some c
<len-1304> The problem I see, is people. The jack/ardour people want things totally controlled exactly the way they ship it or "it's a packaging problem". They hate pulse (from what I can tell). The part of jack that allows PA bridging (from what I can tell) is written and maintained by pulse who feels pulse does "everything" anyway.
<zequence> len-1304: If we can find out what the problems are, at least we can set things straight with those people
<zequence> And preferably, we can push towards having them fixed
<zequence> by writing our own code, if we have to
<len-1304> Ya, That is why I want to try different versions of jack/PA against each other.
<len-1304> I would like to have repeatable works/not situations to deal with.
<zequence> len-1304: I actually don't think the PA/jack dbus negotiation is that difficult to understand in code. I'd like to do that, and then do proper debugging if needed to see what is working and not.
<zequence> I'm hoping David H can assist at this next week, and if there are still questions, I'll do some queries on mail lists
<len-1304> Sounds good. I like some of the new stuff in PA. When it works it works better than before.
<ttoine> hello !!
<len-1304> hello
<ttoine> I am dad again ;-)
<len-1304> Yahoo!
<ttoine> a little boy
<len-1304> All ours are boys.
<len-1304> They grow so quick.
<ttoine> yes... my first boy is 3 and half... I can't remember he was so small
<len-1304> our last one wasn't so small at 9pounds 9ounces at birth.
<ttoine> zequence, I saw some activity on a Ubuntu Studio facebook page... Is it someone of the team ?
<ttoine> len-1304, what a baby, around 4.5 kg, right ? I hope it was not so hard for the mother...
<len-1304> It was tough. she is small just over 5foot high
<len-1304> Her first one was 6 pounds.
<ttoine> len-1304, quite the same than for my brother's wife, actually
<len-1304> Before he was born her belly was bright red
<ttoine> len-1304, I guess you are american, british or something like that
<len-1304> Canadain
<len-1304> (can spell... Canadian)
<ttoine> common weatl
<ttoine> wealth
<len-1304> For what that worth any more.
<ttoine> so pounds, foot, inches, ,...
<len-1304> And Km/h
<ttoine> not mile per hours ?
<len-1304> We are sort of a mix
<len-1304> Body weight on a DL is in KG.
<len-1304> Buildings are all in/ft
<ttoine> wow... so you know and use both
<len-1304> The whole country was surveyed in acres and sections, so they are still used, a news cast about a forest fire will talk hectares
<ttoine> are you an english canadian, or you speak french too ?
<len-1304> medicine is all metric.
<len-1304> english, bash, perl, tcl...
<ttoine> lol...
<ttoine> hum, sorry for that
<zequence> ttoine: Seems like perhaps Scott changed settings for that page, making it possible for anyone to post on the wall
<ttoine> zequence, ok
<len-1304> I think all the schools are working hard to convert the kids to only metric, but they end up learning inches and feet at home.
<zequence> ttoine: Ah, no. It was like that before too?
<ttoine> perhaps it would be good that the PR team can be admin of the page, and moderate it too
<zequence> ttoine: Congratulations, btw :)
<ttoine> zequence, thnaks ;-)
<ttoine> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Studio/277602442279689?fref=ts
<ttoine> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Studio/105436909489464?fref=ts
<ttoine> https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntustudio?fref=ts
<zequence> ttoine: The second link. What is that? "interest"
<zequence> There's some text from wiki, and I see a post that I posted on my own wall
<zequence> Ah, only when I'm logged in with my own account
<zequence> Only two guys seem to be active on the first page :)
<zequence> The official page needs to be prettier I think
<ttoine> zequence, sure. having the blue logo in the square would be nice, instead of untu
<ttoine> I think we can keep the actual banner, but add Ubuntu Studio, and a few text like The Mulitmedia Linux distribution
<zequence> We were talking about adding a slogan to the website. The one that is in the plymoth theme. What was it again?
<zequence> I think the logo is given
<ttoine> zequence, mixbus is only 40 $ during holidays
<ttoine> zequence, you think scott can add some people to the admin of the facebook page ?
<ttoine> zequence, and second point, instead of using jetpack, we can use twitterfeed. It is less integrated to wordpress but works great with any rss
<zequence> ttoine: I guess so (fb / admin). 
<zequence> ttoine: Can you post to the other sites with twitterfeed? (facebook, twitter, etc)
<ttoine> zequence, dixit theFor Linux, an audio-based distribution such as AVLinux, UbuntuStudio, 64Studio, or CCRMA is recommended Mixbus purchase page : 
<ttoine> we are back in the recommandations !
<ttoine> zequence, twitter feed get the rss and send it to twitter, linkedin and facebook
<ttoine> it does it this way : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Libre-Factory/461210560561249 and https://twitter.com/LibreFactory
<zequence> ttoine: I don't have any opinions about what we use, as long as it's simple, and requires little effort. I like the idea of posting on our own site, and having the posts go to social sites.
<zequence> Since we don't administrate the wp server ourselves, it's difficult to make changes
<ttoine> zequence, i use twitterfeed for my customers blogs when I can't use jetpack
<zequence> So, it would be good to decide on one thing, and then go for it
<zequence> ttoine: You mean, use that until jetpack is installed?
<ttoine> zequence, the matter with jetpack, is that it can create problems with other plugins
<ttoine> example, ubuntu is using discuss for comments, and jetpack has a comment manager too
<ttoine> so I can easily understand that Ubuntu is not ready to use jetpack on their wordpress blogs
<zequence> ttoine: So, you recommend we do not install jetpack?
<ttoine> zequence, to do the plugins and core wordpress updates, the ftp logins are needed. you know if knome or scott know this ?
<ttoine> zequence, if it possible I am for
<ttoine> but I not sure that ubuntu will allow it soon
<zequence> ttoine: No. we do not have ftp access
<ttoine> so the best way is to use twitterfeed instead
<ttoine> zequence, so it means that we may have security problems with old plugins versions
<zequence> ttoine: That is why we need to create tickets in rt.ubuntu.com
<ttoine> I hope  Canonical know that
<zequence> I'm not so sure they pay that much attention to that 
<ttoine> zequence, I am purchasing a full package mixbus + essentials + linuxdsp... for less than half the price of mixbus alone... crazy
<zequence> I bought mixbus and the linuxdsp plugs last summer
<ttoine> zequence, maybe I should create a ticket ? one more ? they didn't managed the previous ones...
<zequence> ttoine: We could add a comment to the jetpack installation that they should update everything
<zequence> ttoine: So, no doubts about jetpack?
<ttoine> zequence, I am pretty sure it will not be possible to use jetpack soon
<ttoine> if it takes them 3 monthes to create emails aliases
<ttoine> they won't bother themselves with testing a so huge plugin
<zequence> ttoine: I'm just concerned that we ask them to install something that we may not want. I just want to be sure we want it. 
<ttoine> zequence, it would be great
<zequence> In that case, I'll comment on the existing ticket, and ask them to also update WP and all its plugins
<ttoine> it is a great addon to manage wordpress (stats, comments subscriptions, social networks connections, etc...)
<ttoine> So if we can have it, it would just be wonderful
<zequence> https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=20726&results=b60888250f9a431aa6717294afa92f55
<zequence> It's been a bit over a month now. There are other tickets that are waiting too, so it's not like we're the only ones waiting :)
<ttoine> zequence, I see that...
<ttoine> I just hope it will be handled soon
<len-1304> zequence, Just a quick note, when we added kdenlive we seem to have gotten K3B as well. So whoever wanted it.. we got it.
<zequence> ttoine: If there's no response during the first week of January, I'll start poking around, and perhaps ask for ftp access
<ttoine> well it is 11:30pm here, I will try to sleep a bit before my sons wake up
<ttoine> zequence, at least, it would be great to have security updates done
<ttoine> have a nice night, gentlemen ;-)
<zequence> ttoine: Sleep well :). 
<ttoine> thanks. and you, think about sleeping ;-)
<len-1304> With a new baby in the house?
<ttoine> len-1304, I know what you are thinking ;-)
<ttoine> maybe, see you later in the night ;-)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-30
<holstein> zequence: im not an electornics expert
<holstein> so we dont have to talke about taht in the main channel
<holstein> zequence: i dont care
<holstein> im just saying, i ge more noise at lower latency
<holstein> why? im assuming something is doing more at lower latency
<holstein> is it power?
<holstein> i dont know/care
<holstein> hypothesise away, but i assue you im not tyring to be "correct"
<holstein> im just stating what i have seen 
<zequence> I'm not making any claims that are "hypothetical"
<zequence> Just narrowing down what could and what could not be the cause
<holstein> sure
<zequence> I'm only interested in solving the problem
<zequence> I've sometimes experienced that a screen can cause noise to audio devices. The whiter the color, the more noise
<zequence> And it has happened that a hard drives activity has leaked into the audio signal as well
<zequence> In both cases I would think it's some sort of ground problem
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i would hypothesise a power issue there as well
<zequence> If the CPU activity is audible, then it kind of sounds like the same thing. I was jusr surprised that low latency would be that audible, as it's not really that much more CPU intensive. If it is a ground problem in this case, it would make sense that anything CPU intensive, at any latency would give noise
<zequence> Just that there might be more noise at lower latencies when the PC is idle
<holstein> i dont think its cpu activity
<holstein> its a constant noise
<holstein> you start jack at that latency, and its pretty steady
<holstein> i high pitch whine
<holstein> its odd
<holstein> i solved it much the same way though.. by looking into grounding
<len-1304> holstein, The PS for the FW unit may be a switcher.
<zequence> holstein: You said that the noise increased in volume at lower latencies. Does the pitch change too?
<holstein> zequence: i dont remeber that.. but i dont think so
<holstein> i think it ws the same pitch and louder
<len-1304> Sounds like the power supply
<len-1304>  Small switching power supplies have gotten cheaper... I see them even in wall warts
<zequence> It's just that I don't see how the latency would affect the FW power supply
<holstein> if it causes the device to pull more power
<holstein> *if*
<len-1304> If it is an old unit, I would think the caps are drying out.
<zequence> But, how would it do that? It's a constant stream of data, no matter which latency
<len-1304> The FW unit fills a buffer and sends it every so often, low latency means the cpu in the FW unit has to deal with that part of things more often
<zequence> len-1304: Isn't that done in the CPU?
<zequence> the buffering, I mean
<holstein> zequence: i think you are assuming a constant stream of data.. maybe its not constant?
<holstein> in not sure
<zequence> It is a constant stream, but it's also buffered
<zequence> lower latencies means smaller buffer sizes
<zequence> I'm just assuming the buffering is done in the CPU, and not in the audio device.
<zequence> AFAIK, an audio device sends and receives one sample at a time, following the clock
<holstein> i wish i knew more about it
<zequence> If you increase samplerate, the rate at which samples are sent/received increases
<len-1304> zequence, (just had lunch) the FW unit also buffers (as does the ice1712) and sends a bufferfull of data at a time. The driver tells the IF how big the buffers are that it wants.
<len-1304> That is why there is a lower limit to buffer size for any IF.
<zequence> len-1304: How about a higher limit?
<zequence> While jack has a limit of 4096, OSS can go higher
<zequence> But perhaps the sound server makes up for it
<len-1304> That would be a jack limit then.
<zequence> I wouldn't expect audio devices to be limitless anyway
<len-1304> The bigger the buffer used the more shared memory must be set aside
<len-1304> But I have three audio interfaces, the lower limit on each is different (-p128, -p64, and -p32) Jack will not even start if I try to use less... because jack tells alsa to ask the device to set a smaller buffer size than it can and the device refuses (sends an error back)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-25
<zequence> Good Yule everyone! (one day late for some of us :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-26
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-27
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-28
<zequence> Don't think we've ever had this little activity for such a long period
<zequence> Hello to whoever is here :)
<zequence> Time to start cracking before it's too late to get in changes for 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Quick question: I hear there's a signed EFI-compatible -lowlatency kernel coming for 14.04; what is its current state?
<holstein> zequence: do you know anything about this ^^ ?
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: if not, you might try the kernel team
<holstein> no reason you cant make your own, i suppose
<SonikkuAmerica> OK ... I forgot who told me, but...
<cub> God fortsättning zequence!
<cub> So, what's the next step for Trusty?
<zequence> holstein: Seems like everyone else left :)
<zequence> holstein: I'm going to see about that for the release of 14.04. Prolly gonna need some help from the kernel team on that
<zequence> ..on getting ourselves a signed kernel, that is
<zequence> cub: Tack detsamma!
<zequence> cub: The goals I have are: 1. new ubuntustudio-controls, 2. Change how we handle realtime priority so that it works on any Ubuntu flavor our of the box, 3. Find a solution for jack applications so that everything works seemlessly, also against pulseaudio
<zequence> Further, I need to get upload rights. Going to do something about that
<zequence> As for other tasks - whoever wants to work on them. I'm over-optimistic with my own goals, as it is :)
<zequence> OvenWerks: Long time I've seen you around. Are you working on anything for 14.04?
<zequence> Tomorrow I'm going to see about our live DVD having that session problem. Xubuntu has fixed it (haven't yet even tried the DVD myself)
<zequence> Probably the fix http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unit193/xubuntu-default-settings/session-fix/revision/454
<zequence> Well, almost all of it
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-29
<DalekSec> Yeah, that doesn't contain it all, I'm not great with bzr so it didn't do what I want.
<cub> zequence, for 14.04 I only have one target in particular, to get Orca to work with both speech and braille on the installation DVD. Other than that I will try to pitch in where I can. As soon as I can find the right branches I can start testing the Orca parts. I reckon it won't be to difficult (famous last words...)
<cub> Then to get on with the applications and work flows
#ubuntustudio-devel 2014-12-24
<zequence> Happy holidays everyone!
<Barkhlet> is anyone on?
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-21
<sakrecoer_> that is the proceedure for registering accounts in the name of ubuntustudio? is there an email to use? if not, shouldn't there be an email forwarding?
<sakrecoer_> that=what
<sakrecoer_> who is administering the domain ubuntustudio.org ?
<zequence> sakrecoer_: Canonical sysadmins. We add a ticket. They do the job. They handle all of the server admin stuff
<zequence> I always forget the name of the ulr though
<zequence> I'll do a search among my email
<zequence> Ah, found it
<zequence> https://rt.ubuntu.com/
<zequence> sakrecoer_: We should create a ticket to get all people email adresses at once
<zequence> Not sure if jimmy has one. cfhowlett does not
 * OvenWerks keeps forgetting to use his
<zequence> I don't use mine that often either. Not often you have a purpose for it
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-22
<sakrecoer_> zequence: OvenWerks : i think a personal email is not very important. but haveing one adress forward for each team-lead is a good idea, when the lead changes, the adress forward is updated... this would optimal to avoid ending up locked out of our official socialnetwork satelites and content hosts like youtube/flickr etc...
<sakrecoer_> its a hell of a lot of work to have to update all posts linking to social network satelites and get people to start follow a new account and so forth...
<zequence> sakrecoer_: That's smart. And is how I do with some ownerships for the project lead currently
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-23
<sakrecoer_> zequence: connected with irssi thru my phone atm. i will file a request on xmas day, and ask everyone who manages an account to update the email once we have it.
<sakrecoer_> i will also post my candidacy text for pr and documentation teamlead.
<zequence> sakrecoer_: Not sure what you meant by your first sentence.
<zequence> Update which email, and who is managing an account?
<zequence> btw, the address we get is just a redirect to another email address
<zequence> So, there's no @ubuntustudio.org email account
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-25
<sakrecoer_> zequence: i ment to create a ticket in rt.ubuntu.com and see if the already registered accounts associated emails could be updated
<sakrecoer_> < zequence> "We should create a ticket to get all people email adresses at once" maybe it is better i wait then :)
<zequence> sakrecoer_: There are no emails for leads specifically. Only contact@ubuntustudio.org, and a few based on nicks
<zequence> I think to make things simple, it's probably best to just add a couple of nicks
<zequence> You, cfhowlett, Ross, etc
<sakrecoer_> zequence: ok :)
<zequence> Let me make a list, and I can create the ticket
<sakrecoer_> ok :) if its free, i'd love to have set@ :) but sakrecoer is fine :)
<zequence> set should not be taken
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: Mine is len@ not ovenwerks@. set@ should be fine.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-26
<OvenWerks> fluidsynth: does this have standard directories it looks in for soundfonts?
<OvenWerks> No. That doesn't make sense. Maybe Qsynth?
<OvenWerks> Nope not that either.
<OvenWerks> Users new to Studio who try to use fluidsynth through qsynth or the calf fluidsynth plugin will have a hard time finding the sf2s
<OvenWerks> Who is going to think to look in /usr/share/sounds/sf2/?
<cfhowlett> OvenWerks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14212250/
<OvenWerks> zequence: I know it is frowned on to put thing into /etc/skel but I think this is one of those places it would make sense. I would like to suggest a link in there called soundfont that points to that directory.
<OvenWerks> cfhowlett: yes I have those two files.
<OvenWerks> They come with Studio, but they are installed in a place that I was able to find... but not a lot of other people
<OvenWerks> The two GUIs open the file dialog in the home directory
<cfhowlett> OvenWerks, sounds like someone goofed
<OvenWerks> cfhowlett: The man pages for these two things do not give any default directory.
<cfhowlett> OvenWerks, yep.  contact the maintainer and request a feature?
<cfhowlett> or at least better documentation?
<OvenWerks> cfhowlett: It makes sense to look in the home directory because users can DL sound fonts to use.
<OvenWerks> cfhowlett: It does not make sense for a deb package to install things in the home directory.
<OvenWerks> So it is not really the maintainers mistake.
<OvenWerks> The two things are not compatable.
<OvenWerks> (and it would be two maintainers)
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: fluidsynth seems to open the soundfont filemanager at a location where there are 2 soundfonts. it took me a while to understand it was a soundfont player...
<sakrecoer_> but once i found the "open patch" button, like i wrote, it defaulted the location to where those 2 are stored..
<sakrecoer_> hm... trying to do that quick tutorial for rapid photo downloader and darktable... 
<sakrecoer_> but gtk-recordMyDesktop is making super crappy result..
<sakrecoer_> opening menus make the entire screen glitch, 2 cursors on screen: one is locked the other is active but moving super non-fluid...
<flocculant> I gave up trying with that 
<sakrecoer_> i do have a tripod and a camera...
<sakrecoer_> flocculant: ok, snap it..
<flocculant> I used kazam
<sakrecoer_> are there any alternatives?
<flocculant> there used to be something really small and simple a cycle or two back - not current though
<flocculant> yea I used kazam :p
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/~maarten-baert/+archive/ubuntu/simplescreenrecorder appears to have caught up now :)
<sakrecoer_> guess that means we should discuss abandoning gtk-record;yDesktop...?
<flocculant> no idea - not anything to do with me :)
<sakrecoer_> yeah... its not the first time i have this deception with it...
<sakrecoer_> tryed it arround 13.04 and it was the same catastrof
<flocculant> :)
<sakrecoer_> is kazam KDE?
<sakrecoer_> kazam was great for video, but i got no sound, althought the settings seem correct...
<sakrecoer_> for some reason it is muted, but changing the volume kazam crashes...
<sakrecoer_> too much frustration in one hour :D i give up for now. read you later!
<sakrecoer_> (not that you have anything to do with my frustration, i just need to step away from the screen a moment)
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: which fluidsynth?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: Is tha qsynth?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: qsynth I am not sure... It seems at some time I had to go looking there too, but it saves the last used directory so I am not sure if I found it before or it has been changed to default there.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: the calf fluidsynth plugin does not save that info at all.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: it defaults to the home directory.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: scratch that, it defaults to the PWD. For Ardour that is home (actually the directory started from), but for qtracktor that is the project directory.
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: sorry, yes, the qSynth
<sakrecoer_> havn't tested the calf fluidsynth tbh
<sakrecoer_> qSynth defaults to the right directory
<sakrecoer_> the others i don't know yet...
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: The reason I mention the plugin, is because that is becoming the major use for a lot of people.
<sakrecoer_> calf rocks!
<sakrecoer_> well... i love the ones i have used
<OvenWerks> But it looks like different plugin hosts will default to different places.
<sakrecoer_> monosynth, multiband compressor, reverb...
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: can we influense those default?
<OvenWerks> Not really.
<OvenWerks> Those defaults make sense in each case.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: a developer for a plugin host should not have to figure out what PWD to start each plugin at.
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: makes sense. but can we ship our own default somehow?
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-27
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: we could hack calf fluidsynth lv2 and have it present the system SF2, sf2 and directories in ~/ and files in the PWD... not sure the last makes sense.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: But not right now for me There are other things I should do.
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: :) i'm just being curious. 
<sakrecoer_> first things first , i understand :)
<sakrecoer_> btw, what does PWD stand for?
<cfhowlett> password?
<sakrecoer_> PathWayDirecotry?
<cfhowlett> print working directory
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, so sayeth man pwd
<sakrecoer_> Possible Wizard Dimension
<sakrecoer_> :D
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: join #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: try echo $PWD
<OvenWerks> it should print out your "present working directory"
<sakrecoer_> thanks OvenWerks and chowlett :)
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett even
#ubuntustudio-devel 2017-12-28
<studio-devel268> Hell o
<studio-devel268> Is there a way to include supercollider for 32 big computers in the installer?
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-24
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @teward001 ZERO rush on this, I'll probably remind you later in the week. lsp-plugins (the one we JUST uploaded) got a hotfix release, v1.1.13 is now at https://launchpad.net/lsp-plugins. Happily, this one removed the need for any patches. Lintian clean.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Merry Christmas everyone!
<studiobot> <teward001> Yeah remind me after the holidays heh
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> @Eickmeyer [Merry Christmas everyone!], Thanks! Merry X and happy GNU year everyone!
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-25
<OvenWerks> Happy Chirstmas... merry new year...
<OvenWerks> Huh, Although our kernel seems to have (and load) the correct module(s) for some "off brand" (non-wacom) drawing tablets, the xorg config file does not include the config options for them.
<OvenWerks> there is a file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ called 70-wacom.conf which works for wacom tablets I would guess.
<OvenWerks> On one of our computers (more than one perhaps) I had to manually load the extra kernel modules from digimend to make things work and in that process a file called: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-digimend.conf showed up.
<OvenWerks> it sort of has some of the extra bits in the same format as the wacom.conf file.
<OvenWerks> My son just got a new computer and wanted the tablet to work with that which it did sort of out of the box so the kernel supports it fine... but it does not show up with:xsetwacom list devices
<OvenWerks> so it is not possible to set up the switches along the side of the tablet using the xsetwacom set commands
<OvenWerks> I fund that by pulling out the right set of lines from the digimend.conf file and adding that to the end of the wacom.conf file I was then able to use the tablet normally.
<OvenWerks> so @teward001, Eickmeyer: either we need to install the digimend.conf file by default or this is a bug with the ubuntu install that installs the wacom.conf file and should also install the digimend file.
<OvenWerks> No need to answer today...
<OvenWerks> just jotting my thought down before I forget
<OvenWerks> I am not sure which package should have a bug attached to it. (how do I find out which package installed a file?) And if they are not interested in fixing it (I will provide a patch) is this the right directory to install it in or should it be put in /etc/X11/xorg.config.d/ ?
<OvenWerks> It appears to be xserver-xorg-input-wacom, I will drop a bug in there
<OvenWerks> hmm, I will have to wait and maybe undo my file change till my son is not using his computer I think. He has 19.10.
<OvenWerks> Bug #1857509
<ubottu> bug 1857509 in xf86-input-wacom (Ubuntu) "Missing digimend config file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857509
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I think I will make a list of the devices the digimend kernel modules support and have -controls search for them in the output of lsusb if xsetwacom list devices comes up blank.
<OvenWerks> then have an error box pop up maybe offering to add this file to their setup or a 70-ubuntustudio-tablet.conf with just their device in it. They would, of course, have to restart xorg for it to take effect. I do not know if logout/in will do that.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-29
<madskjeldgaard>  Hey guys. Not sure if this is an actual issue I should post on the issue tracker so I will just gently ask here first: Since upgrading from Ubuntu Studio 18.04 to 19.04 and then persisting in 19.10, Alsa seems to set my headphone jack levels to 0 every time I reboot. This never happened in 18.04. I have to do "alsactl restore" to set it back every
<madskjeldgaard> time. 
